# Friendlies 03/08-2008



## A_Skywalker (Aug 3, 2008)

Heart of Midlothian 2.75 
X 3.20 
Hull City 2.30 



Racing Genk 2.15 
X 3.20 
Iraklis FC 3.00 


RW Essen 3.30 
X 3.25 
Rot-Weiss Ahlen 2.00 


Sunderland 2.30 
X 3.40 
Ajax 2.60 


TSV 1860 München 3.80 
X 3.30 
Galatasaray 1.85 


1. FC Kaiserslautern 2.80 
X 3.20 
1899 Hoffenheim 2.30 


Borussia Dortmund 3.00 
X 3.35 
Tottenham Hotspur 2.10 


Ankaragücü 3.65 
X 3.25 
AEK Athene 1.90 


Kocaelispor 5.00 
X 3.75 
Besiktas 1.55 


FC Porto 1.45 
X 3.65 
Cagliari 6.70 


Feyenoord 2.20 
X 3.20 
Celtic Glasgow 2.90 

Hannover 96 2.40 
X 3.20 
Hertha BSC 2.60 


FC Brugge 2.25 
X 3.20 
Lille 2.80 


Sporting Braga 1.50 
X 3.60 
Leixoes 6.00 


Real Mallorca 2.50 
X 3.30 
Newcastle United 2.45 


Maritimo Funchal 2.35 
X 3.25 
Deportivo La Coruna 2.65


----------



## Gamblergbr (Aug 3, 2008)

Lay all under 1.6s 
This are friendlies, a lot of the teams will play with substitutes.


----------

